# Original-Software mit gecrackter Serial Illegal?



## The-Evil-Piccolo (19. November 2003)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich eine Software original gekauft hat, aber die Seriennummer verlegt hat? Ist es dann illegal eine andere Seriennummer zu benutzen? Ich meine irgendwo wäre das ja dann büschn beschiss, wenn man sich die Software gekauft hat und sich dann nur aufgrund einer anderen Seriennummer auf dem Gebiet der Illegalität befindet. Hab hier nämlich eine Windows98-CD ohne Seriennummer...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

Gearde in Bezug auf Microsoft kann ich Dir sagen, das es illegal ist.

Als ich noch bei einer EDV Firma gearbeitet hatte, hatten wir den Fall:

· Kundin verlegt Seriennummer und meldet sich bei uns
· Ich verhandel (Telefon, Fax und Brief ) mit Microsoft
· Die sagen, weil es alte Version ist ( ging um Works 2000) gibt es keine Seriennummer mehr
· Auf Anfrage wie der Einsatz einer Generalnummer  wäre (die es definitiv gibt), wurde gesagt das wäre illegal, man müsse eine neue Version kaufen

Sehr dreist von Microsoft, aber so ist es...

Wenn es Privat ist, Windows 98 kann man auch ohne Seriennummer installieren, aber diese Info stammt nicht von mir und würde ich auch nur anwenden, wenn die Version irgendwann offiziell mal bei Microsoft registriert wurde.


----------



## The-Evil-Piccolo (21. November 2003)

Boah, was fürn Scheiss! Hat man schon die Software gekauft und ist dann noch verpflichtet auf die Seriennummer aufzupassen wie auf seinen Augapfel. Ist ja so als wenn man eine Wohnung mietet und sobald man sich einen Schlüssel nachmachen lässt ein Einbrecher ist... Würde ich sogar vor Gericht als falsch verurteilen...
Aber nichts desto trotz: Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. November 2003)

Ich würde dir (bei einem registriertem Produkt) anraten selber noch einen anfuf bei Microsoft zu tätigen, ob die Regelung bei Windows 98 ectl. anders ist.

Wier erwähnt, in meinem Besipiel gin es konkret um Works!


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

Rechtsanwalt fragen.

Microsoft verbietet auch MS Kritische Texte mit Word zu schreiben. Oder auch Frontpage darf nicht für Microsoft kritische Webseiten genutzt werden.
Die End User Lizenze EULA ist voll von solchen "Dont's" die nach Europäischen Recht keine gültigkeit haben.

Also dem was MS sagt, würde ich nicht vertrauen, die fuxt das EU Recht schon lange an.
(Siehe Softwarepatente u.ä)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. November 2003)

Microsofts Geschäftspupliken und Verhaltensweisen habe ich bis heute eh' nicht verstanden, obwohlk ich sozusagen mit Dos 6.22 und Windoof 3.11 groß geworden bin.


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Microsofts Geschäftspupliken und Verhaltensweisen habe ich bis heute eh' nicht verstanden, obwohlk ich sozusagen mit Dos 6.22 und Windoof 3.11 groß geworden bin. *


Habe schon damals Dr.Dos bevorzugt. Um dann bei Win95 u. OS/2 habe ich mich fuer OS/2 entschieden, musste mich aber mit meinem Vater einigen (Win95 ... ).


----------



## Vreak (22. November 2003)

ungefährez Gleichniz:

Ich hab mir ne orginal CD gekauft.....paar Monate später wurde sie mir geklaut....hab sie mir wieda brennen lazzen.....illegal......

so sind die Regeln die Serial Numba gehört zum Softwarepaket....verliert man daz eine izt daz Andere wertloz.....traurig aber wahr


----------



## Eyewitness (28. November 2003)

Es kommt sehr auf die Softwarefirma an. Viele ersetzen Einen Key auch gegen Beleg oder Beweis, dass man die Software rechtmässig erworben hat. Im Falle von Windows 98 denke ich aber auch nicht, dass Microsoft so viele Probleme machen wird, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------

